# Messenger Appx



## zaqm (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi,

can someone upload a working old version of Messenger appx that will run on Windows 10 mobile Build 14.393?
P.S. i have already tried to install Messenger 11.0.1 but it is encrypted and it won`t install.

Thanks


----------



## EspHack2 (Apr 8, 2017)

it has been disabled at the server side, only solution that comes up is to edit the app and mask it as a currently supported one so it can work again

other than that, the app is useless now


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 9, 2017)

zaqm said:


> Hi,
> 
> can someone upload a working old version of Messenger appx that will run on Windows 10 mobile Build 14.393?
> P.S. i have already tried to install Messenger 11.0.1 but it is encrypted and it won`t install.
> ...

Click to collapse



I already upload the old and the new in another post, check the link
Old Messenger and new Messenger apps


----------



## zaqm (Apr 9, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> it has been disabled at the server side, only solution that comes up is to edit the app and mask it as a currently supported one so it can work again
> 
> other than that, the app is useless now

Click to collapse



Hi, 
how can I edit the app so that it will work?

Thanks, zaqm


----------



## zaqm (Apr 9, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> I already upload the old and the new in another post, check the link
> Old Messenger and new Messenger apps

Click to collapse



Hi, 

I have already tried to install the old version from the above link but it won't install. When I put it on a Sd card and try to install it nothing happens. I also have installed Interop Tools on my phone and tried to install it from there but it says - the app is encrypted... sth. like that.

Thanks, zaqm


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 9, 2017)

zaqm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already tried to install the old version from the above link but it won't install. When I put it on a Sd card and try to install it nothing happens. I also have installed Interop Tools on my phone and tried to install it from there but it says - the app is encrypted... sth. like that.
> 
> Thanks, zaqm

Click to collapse



Download Windows phone SDK 8.1 lite, connect your phone to the pc with device portal activated, open Application deployment 8.1 and deploy it. There are lots of tutorials on how to do this


----------



## zaqm (Apr 9, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> Download Windows phone SDK 8.1 lite, connect your phone to the pc with device portal activated, open Application deployment 8.1 and deploy it. There are lots of tutorials on how to do this

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll try it later and post the results!


----------



## zaqm (Apr 9, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> Download Windows phone SDK 8.1 lite, connect your phone to the pc with device portal activated, open Application deployment 8.1 and deploy it. There are lots of tutorials on how to do this

Click to collapse



Hi,
I managed to install it with Windows phone SDK but the app is no longer supported - a message has shown stating from 29th of march the app can no longer send messages and to install the new version. So I have installed the new one - at least i have managed to install the older version of Facebook. Again thanks for your help!

zaqm


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 9, 2017)

zaqm said:


> Hi,
> I managed to install it with Windows phone SDK but the app is no longer supported - a message has shown stating from 29th of march the app can no longer send messages and to install the new version. So I have installed the new one - at least i have managed to install the older version of Facebook. Again thanks for your help!
> 
> zaqm

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that. It's a shame 'cause the old one slowly recieved updates and worked better than the messenger beta


----------



## zaqm (Apr 9, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> Sorry to hear that. It's a shame 'cause the old one slowly recieved updates and worked better than the messenger beta

Click to collapse



Yes indeed. I am happy that the Facebook app still works - the new version is really slow on my Lumia 730. Thank you for your help once again!


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 14, 2017)

zaqm said:


> Yes indeed. I am happy that the Facebook app still works - the new version is really slow on my Lumia 730. Thank you for your help once again!

Click to collapse



Increase the virtual memory and cpu clocks and it will work smooth and fast.

Check the links:
Clocks guide
Virtual memory guide


----------



## zaqm (Apr 14, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> Increase the virtual memory and cpu clocks and it will work smooth and fast.
> 
> Check the links:
> Clocks guide
> Virtual memory guide

Click to collapse



Thanks! I`ve changed the values and the phone runs more quickly now 

zaqm


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 14, 2017)

zaqm said:


> Thanks! I`ve changed the values and the phone runs more quickly now
> 
> zaqm

Click to collapse



Thank the people who made the guide! Glad to help!


----------

